# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  απεγνωσμενα ζηταω βοηθεια!!!

## ελεανα

Γεια σας , εδω και ενα μιση μηνα ολα στην ζωη μου πανε απο το κακο στο χειροτερο..Ολα ξεκινησαν οταν αρχισα να ασχολουμαι περισσοτερο με το σωμα μου και την εξωτερικη μου εμφανιση για να νιωθω καλυτερα με τον εαυτο μου. Πηγα σε διαιτολογο και μεσα σε 3 μηνες εχασα 11 κιλα, απο 70 εφτασα 60 με υψος 1.63. Ο διαιτολογος μου ειπε οτι καλο θα ηταν να αρχισω συντηρηση μονο που εγω δεν τον ακουσα και συνεχισα μια εξαντλητικη διαιτα χωρις να το ξερει και εφτασα στα 55 κιλα. Ενιωθα τελεια με τον εαυτο μου και για πρωτη φορα μπορουσα να κυκλοφορω ανετα με το μαγιω μου στην παραλια και τις φιλες μου διχως κανενα προβλημα..Δεν με ενοιαζε που στερουσα φαγητο απο τον οργανισμο μου ημουν χαρουμενη που ειχα επιπεδη κοιλια και αρεσα επιτελους στο αγορι που τοσο καιρο ηθελα, ενω πριν αλλαξω δεν με ειχε προσεξει ποτε του. Φοβομουν να φαω το οτιδηποτε για να μην παχυνω ωσπου μια μερα μετα απο ενα μεγαλο καβγα με τους γονεις μου ξεσπασα σε βουλιμικο επισοδειο, και αυτη η μια μερα εγιναν 2 και μετα 3 και μετα μια εβδομαδα και μετα 1 μηνας!!Αρχισα να τρωω κρυφα και οτι στερηθηκα τοσο καιρο το ετρωγα μεχρι να σκασω!!!Το αποτελεσμα ειναι οτι μεχρι και σημερα τα κιλα που παλεψα με τοσες θυσιες να χασω τα ξαναπηρα και εχω φτασει στα 65 κιλα. Νιωθω απαισια και δεν θελω να βγαινω εξω γιατι ολοι παρατηρουν πως μεσα σε ενα μιση μηνα πηρα τοσα κιλα. Το προσωπο μου ειναι πρισμενο απο τους καθημερινους εμετους τα δοντια μου με πονανε και προσπαθω να μην καταλαβουν οι γονεις μου κατι γιατι δεν προκειται να πιστεψουν οτι το παιδι τους πασχει απο βουλιμια..Θελω επιτελους να βγω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο και θελω να πιστευω πως μπορω , καθε μερα που παιρναει λεω πως θα βαλω ενα προγραμμα στην ζωη μου και καθε βραδυ βρισκομαι στο μπανιο να κανω εμετο ολες τις σαβουρες που εχω φαει..ειλικρινα δεν ξερω πως να το αντιμετοπισω!! ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ!!!!

----------


## edim

ειναι κριμα να μην εχουμε προβληματα και να δημιουργουμε απο το πουθενα! ειμαι και γω πρωην βουλιμικη. μονο που εγω εχω υψος 1.70 και απο 55 κιλα εχω παει 100! απιστευτο και ομως αληθινο. Και ολα αυτα επειδη τα αντιμετωπιζα ολα με αγχος μην παρω 100 γραμμαρια παραπανω και φανω πιο χοντρη. Το αποτελεσμα? ειμαι 100 και ομως αισθανομαι καλυτερα απο οταν ημουν 55. Η ζωη μου εχει μπει σε αλλο ρυθμο, κανω διαιτα εδω και 3 μερες και παει καλα αλλα χωρις αγχος και υστεριες. Καποια στιγμη θα χαθουν. Και ελπιζω οταν αυτη την φορα θα παω 60 κιλα , ποτε ξανα 55 (διοτι ειχα προβληματα οργανικα), θα το εκτιμησω οσο του αξιζει!. Αν σε πιασει πανικος, θα παρεις και αλλα κιλα. Αν κρυβεσαι απο τον κοσμο, θα λειτουργησει αντιθετα απο αυτο που περιμενεις γιατι θα ειναι ενας φαυλος κυκλος. δεν βγαινεις->τρως->νοιωθεις ασχημα->ξανατρως. Βγες , διασκεδασε, δεν ειναι ολη η ζωη μας τα κιλα και στο λεω εγω που 3 χρονια πιστευα πως ο καθε ανθρωπος κρινοταν απο το ποσα κιλα εχει!. Ζησε, η ζωη ειναι μια. Τα 5 κιλα περισσοτερο ή λιγοτερο δεν σε καθιστουν καλυτερο ανθρωπο! Ξερω τι περνας και τι βασανο ειναι.. Σε παρακαλω, αντιμετωπισε το με ηρεμια. Κανε μια διαιτουλα κανονικη, οχι στερητικη και ολα θα πανε ρολοι. Αδραξε την μερα και μην παιρνεις την ζωη ως δεδομενη!

----------


## ελεανα

χαιρομαι πολυ που καποιος απαντησε στο προβλημα μου, πραγματικα μου εδωσες κουραγιο και δυναμη με τα λογια σου..το θεμα ειναι να τα καταφερω και στην πραξη. Τον τελευταιο καιρο το μονο που με απασχολει εινα τα κιλα μου και το αν θα αρεσω στους αλλους. Με μισω για αυτο που κανω ειλικρινα, η καλυτερη μου φιλη μου λεει πως πρεπει να επισκεφθω εναν ψυχολογο αλλα αρνουμαι διοτι οι γονεις μου δεν ξερουν τιποτα και δεν εχουμε και την οικονομικη ανεση. Εσυ απο που πηρες τοση δυναμη και κουραγιο να βγεις απο αυτο το μαρτυριο? ειλικρινα σε θαυμαζω μακαρι να ημουν και εγω τοσο δυνατος χαρακτηρας..οτι και να κανω παντα καταληγω στο φαγητο και στο τελος απομακρυνομαι απο τις παρεες μου, και το ξερω ειναι κριμα γιατι ειμαι ακομα μονο 16 χρονων και χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια ασκοπα αλλα μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα η εξωτερικη εμφανιση.. καλη συνεχεια στην διαιτα σου και ευχομαι να πανε ολα οπως επιθυμεις!!!:)

----------


## kerasi

Οταν κανεις διαιτα για να χασεις βαρος και το χασεις, μετα τι θα κανεις? Θα στερεισαι μια ζωη? Η διατροφη σου θα φτιαξει οταν φτιαξει η ψυχολογια σου. Θα δεις ποια θεματα σε απασχολουν.

----------


## edim

> χαιρομαι πολυ που καποιος απαντησε στο προβλημα μου, πραγματικα μου εδωσες κουραγιο και δυναμη με τα λογια σου..το θεμα ειναι να τα καταφερω και στην πραξη. Τον τελευταιο καιρο το μονο που με απασχολει εινα τα κιλα μου και το αν θα αρεσω στους αλλους. Με μισω για αυτο που κανω ειλικρινα, η καλυτερη μου φιλη μου λεει πως πρεπει να επισκεφθω εναν ψυχολογο αλλα αρνουμαι διοτι οι γονεις μου δεν ξερουν τιποτα και δεν εχουμε και την οικονομικη ανεση. Εσυ απο που πηρες τοση δυναμη και κουραγιο να βγεις απο αυτο το μαρτυριο? ειλικρινα σε θαυμαζω μακαρι να ημουν και εγω τοσο δυνατος χαρακτηρας..οτι και να κανω παντα καταληγω στο φαγητο και στο τελος απομακρυνομαι απο τις παρεες μου, και το ξερω ειναι κριμα γιατι ειμαι ακομα μονο 16 χρονων και χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια ασκοπα αλλα μου εχει γινει εμμονη ιδεα η εξωτερικη εμφανιση.. καλη συνεχεια στην διαιτα σου και ευχομαι να πανε ολα οπως επιθυμεις!!!:)


να σαι καλα! μονη μου το ξεπερασα, χωρις ψυχολογο, χωρις τιποτα! Απλα πιστεψα και καταλαβα πως η ζωη δεν εστιαζεται στο αν εισαι 100γρ. λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο. Οι ανθρωποι κρινομαστε απο τον χαρακτηρα μας. Δεν ειπα να αφησουμε στο ελεος την εμφανιση μας αλλα οχι ολα να κρινονται απο αυτη. Εδω αλλοι ανθρωποι με ουσιαστικα προβληματα π.χ τυφλοι, αναπηροι κτλ ατενιζουν το μελλον με αισιοδοξια. Εμεις γιατι οχι? Δεν ειναι κριμα?

----------


## *Ghost*

Ξερω πως νιωθεις, πριν 2 χρονια ειχα χασει 10 κιλα και ειχα γινει και πολυ γκομεναρα :P Μετα επαθα καταθλιψη και δεν μπορουσα να εχω και το φαγητο στο μυαλο μου και αρχισα να μην παλευω με τα διατροφικα μου ενστικτα και ετρωγα οτι να ναι. Σιγα σιγα αρχισα να βαζω κιλα. Τον τελευταιο μισο χρονο κανω τραγικα επισοδεια υπερφαγιας με σκορπιες διαιτες ενδιεμσα, αλλα τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες εχω επισοδεια ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ, τρωω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!! Το μονο που θελω ειναι να τρωω. Σκεφτομαι πως ημουν πριν και πως ολοι ειχαν παρατηρησει πως ειχα αλλαξει και ντρεπομαι απιστευτα να βγαινω εξω απ το σπιτι και να βλεπω γνωστα μου ατομα γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι θα λενε απο μεσα τους ποσο πολυ παχυνα και οτι εχω βαλει παρα πολλα κιλα και διαφορα τετοια. Που σιγουρα θα το σκεφτουν γιατι κανει πολυ μπαμ και ειναι λογικο οταν δεις καποιον που παχυνε να σκεφτεις "ουαου, παχυνε!". Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να ντρεπομαι απιστευτα και να νιωθω τυψεις, πραγμα που με κανει να θελω να τρωω ακομα περισσοτερο.
Εχω φτασει σε σημειο να χρωσταω στην ΔΕΗ γιατι ξοδευω ολα τα λεφτα μου στο φαι... Δεν θελω να φερνω φιλους στο σπιτι γιατι με βγαζουν εκτος διατροφικου προγραμματος (δηλαδη δεν μπορω να τρωω οσο ειναι αυτοι μαζι μου) και αυτο με κανει απιστευτα ευεξαπτη και νευρικη. Ειμαι σαν ναρκωμανης, θελω την δοση μου. Αν δεν μπορω να εχω το φαι μου γινομαι ο Χαλκ. 

Σου ευχομαι να βρεις δυναμη να το ξεπερασεις. Προς το παρον σαν πρωτο βημα κοψε τους εμετους. Θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο στην αρχη γιατι θα αυξησει το αγχος σου γυρω απ τα κιλα, αλλα ειναι αναγκαιο κακο. Κοιτα να το βαλεις στο προγραμμα να το ξεπερασεις συντομα γιατι αν το αφησεις και σου γινει συνηθεια η διατροφικη διαταραχη δεν μπορεις να την αποχωρηστεις ευκολα, γινεται κομματι του εαυτου σου. Καλη δυναμη!!

----------


## ελεανα

> Οταν κανεις διαιτα για να χασεις βαρος και το χασεις, μετα τι θα κανεις? Θα στερεισαι μια ζωη? Η διατροφη σου θα φτιαξει οταν φτιαξει η ψυχολογια σου. Θα δεις ποια θεματα σε απασχολουν.


εχεις δικιο η ψυχολογια μου ειναι χαλια εχω σκεφτει μεχρι και τροπους αυτοκτονιας το τελευταιο διαστημα..νιωθω μοναξια , εχω χασει τις παρεες μου και κλεινομαι στον εαυτο μου καλυπτοντας το κενο που νιωθω με το φαγητο και πιστευω οτι εκτος απο την εμμονη με τα κιλα μου εχω παθει καταθλιψη δεν συγκεντρωνομαι στα μαθηματα μου και δεν κανω τιποτα παρα να σκεφτομαι πως ημουν και πως εγινα..

----------


## ελεανα

> να σαι καλα! μονη μου το ξεπερασα, χωρις ψυχολογο, χωρις τιποτα! Απλα πιστεψα και καταλαβα πως η ζωη δεν εστιαζεται στο αν εισαι 100γρ. λιγοτερο ή περισσοτερο. Οι ανθρωποι κρινομαστε απο τον χαρακτηρα μας. Δεν ειπα να αφησουμε στο ελεος την εμφανιση μας αλλα οχι ολα να κρινονται απο αυτη. Εδω αλλοι ανθρωποι με ουσιαστικα προβληματα π.χ τυφλοι, αναπηροι κτλ ατενιζουν το μελλον με αισιοδοξια. Εμεις γιατι οχι? Δεν ειναι κριμα?


 εχεις τοσο δικιο και ειναι κριμα, μακαρι να βγω και εγω τοσο δυνατη μεσα απο αυτο το αδιεξοδο, το θεμα της εξωτερικης εμφανισης και των παραπανω κιλων με εχει κανει να χανω ουστιαστικα πραγματα απο την ζωη μου και δεν βλεπω τιποτα αλλο περα απο αυτο. Οι διατροφικες διαταραχες απο την μια στιγμη στην αλλη μπορουν να σε κανουν να χασεις τα παντα αλλα καθε φορα που τρωω νιωθω πως ΟΛΑ μου τα προβληματα λυνονται πως μου απαλυνει και διωχνει καθε κακο συναισθημα,σημερα ξυπνησα καπως καλυτερα και τηλεφωνησα στον διαιτολογο μου να κανουμε ενα καινουργιο προγραμμα πιο χαλαρο και ουσιαστικο. Ευχομαι να πετυχει και να βγω εγω η νικητρια μεσα απο αυτο και οχι το φαγητο!! να σαι καλα και παλι:)

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελεανα διαβασα μονο τ αρχικο μηνυμα σου κ εχω να σου πω το εξης : Κανε κοπελα μου αμεσα, οσο πιο συντομα μπορεις, μια προσπαθεια να βοθησεις τον εαυτο σου να απεγκλωβιστει απο αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο. Οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερα, τωρα π ειναι ακομα σε πρωιμο σταδιο η βουλιμια προτου παγιωθει κ εξελιχθει σε χρονια ασθενεια (διοτι αυτη ειναι η φυσικη της καταληξη αμα δν αντιμετωπιστει), κλεισε ραντεβου σε ψυχιατρο π ειναι εξειδικευμενος σε διατροφικες διαταραχες κ θα σε καθοδηγησει. κλεισε ραντεβου σημερα κιολας, τωρα. μν το αμελεις. δν προκειται να το ξεπερασεις μονη σ ποτε ουτε γραφοντας σε ενα φορουμ. ασε π μπορει να γινεις κ χειροτερα. μονο ο γιατρος θα σε βοηθησει ουσιαστικα. ειμαι βετερανος σε θεματα διατροφικων τα χω δει ολα κ ευτυχως πιστευω τα χω ξεπερασει. δν σου αξιζει ολο αυτο, κανε κατι. θα επανελθω στο θεμα σ αν χρειαστει κ εχω χρονο. bye για τωρα. :)

----------


## kerasi

Τι ειδους φαγητα θες να τρως? Γλυκα και φαστ φουντ? Σοκολατες κλπ? Παντως δε σε κοβω απ αυτα που λες να σαι τοσο δυσκολη περιπτωση στα κιλα. Δε σε κοβω για ασχημη δηλαδη. Τι δεικτη μαζας σωματος εχεις? 

Πρακτικα παντως η λυση δεν ειναι να κανεις διαιτα. Ολα αυτα αποτυγχανουν. Η λυση ειναι να λυσεις αυτα που σε απασχολουν, σχολη, φιλους, γκομενικα, αυτοεικονα, οικογενειακα κλπ. Τοτε σιγα σιγα θα πας καλυτερα. ΚΑι να το περνεις οτι το κανεις για την υγεια σου. Εμενα με επιανε βουλιμια σε διαστηματα που ειχα καποιο προβλημα ή και ανορεξια καποιες φορες πχ ηθελα να βγω πρωτος στο πανεπιστημιο. Καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι θεμα πεινας αλλα θεμα ψυχολογιας και συνηθειας και για να χασεις πρεπει να μη το σκεφτεσαι οτι μπαινεις στη διαδικασια αλλα να γινεται ασυνειδητα. Αν θελεις γραψε τι θεματα σε απασχολουν μηπως και βοηθηθεις απο καποια ιδεα. Υποθετω καπου νιωθεις ενα αισθημα ανεκπληρωτου, μια εκρεμοτητα, ενα στοχο που δεν εχεις πετυχει, και που προσκαιρα το φαγητο σου δινει μια ευχαριστηση.

----------


## ελεανα

> Τι ειδους φαγητα θες να τρως? Γλυκα και φαστ φουντ? Σοκολατες κλπ? Παντως δε σε κοβω απ αυτα που λες να σαι τοσο δυσκολη περιπτωση στα κιλα. Δε σε κοβω για ασχημη δηλαδη. Τι δεικτη μαζας σωματος εχεις? 
> 
> Πρακτικα παντως η λυση δεν ειναι να κανεις διαιτα. Ολα αυτα αποτυγχανουν. Η λυση ειναι να λυσεις αυτα που σε απασχολουν, σχολη, φιλους, γκομενικα, αυτοεικονα, οικογενειακα κλπ. Τοτε σιγα σιγα θα πας καλυτερα. ΚΑι να το περνεις οτι το κανεις για την υγεια σου. Εμενα με επιανε βουλιμια σε διαστηματα που ειχα καποιο προβλημα ή και ανορεξια καποιες φορες πχ ηθελα να βγω πρωτος στο πανεπιστημιο. Καταλαβα οτι δεν ειναι θεμα πεινας αλλα θεμα ψυχολογιας και συνηθειας και για να χασεις πρεπει να μη το σκεφτεσαι οτι μπαινεις στη διαδικασια αλλα να γινεται ασυνειδητα. Αν θελεις γραψε τι θεματα σε απασχολουν μηπως και βοηθηθεις απο καποια ιδεα. Υποθετω καπου νιωθεις ενα αισθημα ανεκπληρωτου, μια εκρεμοτητα, ενα στοχο που δεν εχεις πετυχει, και που προσκαιρα το φαγητο σου δινει μια ευχαριστηση.


ο δεικτης μαζας σωματος μου ειναι 24,46 δηλαδη λιγο πιο πανω απο το φυσιολογικο , απλα ολες μου οι φιλες ειναι κομψες και αδυνατες και οτι και να τρωνε ποτε δεν παχαινουν και οταν καταφερα να αδυνατησω ενιωθα καλα, ενιωθα πιο ποθητη με τα αγορια και κυριως με το συγκεκριμενο που τοσο καιρο ηθελα (και αυτος ηταν και ενας λογος που μπηκα στην διαδικασια διαιτας για να αρεσω στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο) καθως ειχα την πληρη αυτοπεπειθηση και ολα πηγαιναν ρολοι μαζι του και επιτελους ημουν ευτιχισμενη οι γονεις μου απαγορευσαν να βγαινω μαζι του διοτι εχουμε αρκετη διαφορα ηλικιας. Και μετα απο αυτο το μεγαλο καυγα με τους γονεις μου συν το οτι δεν τρεφομουν σωστα ξεσπασα σε αυτα τα επισοδεια. Τα φαγητα που τρωω ειναι απο γλυκα, πατατακια,μακαρονια και πιτσες κρεπες κτλπ. ολες τις λιπαρες τροφες δηλαδη. Ο λογος πιστευω ειναι η μοναξια που νιωθω και το ανεκπληρωτο να ειμαι μαζι με αυτον το ανθρωπο, επισης ζηλευω να βλεπω τις αδυνατες φιλες μου που δεν εχουν ουτε μια ραγαδα καθως το σωμα μου ειναι γεματο πλεον.

----------


## ελεανα

> Ελεανα διαβασα μονο τ αρχικο μηνυμα σου κ εχω να σου πω το εξης : Κανε κοπελα μου αμεσα, οσο πιο συντομα μπορεις, μια προσπαθεια να βοθησεις τον εαυτο σου να απεγκλωβιστει απο αυτο το φαυλο κυκλο. Οσο νωριτερα τοσο καλυτερα, τωρα π ειναι ακομα σε πρωιμο σταδιο η βουλιμια προτου παγιωθει κ εξελιχθει σε χρονια ασθενεια (διοτι αυτη ειναι η φυσικη της καταληξη αμα δν αντιμετωπιστει), κλεισε ραντεβου σε ψυχιατρο π ειναι εξειδικευμενος σε διατροφικες διαταραχες κ θα σε καθοδηγησει. κλεισε ραντεβου σημερα κιολας, τωρα. μν το αμελεις. δν προκειται να το ξεπερασεις μονη σ ποτε ουτε γραφοντας σε ενα φορουμ. ασε π μπορει να γινεις κ χειροτερα. μονο ο γιατρος θα σε βοηθησει ουσιαστικα. ειμαι βετερανος σε θεματα διατροφικων τα χω δει ολα κ ευτυχως πιστευω τα χω ξεπερασει. δν σου αξιζει ολο αυτο, κανε κατι. θα επανελθω στο θεμα σ αν χρειαστει κ εχω χρονο. bye για τωρα. :)


για να παω σε καποιον ειδικο χρειαζεται να το ξερουν οι γονεις μου και δικοι μου δεν εχουν ιδεα , εσενα σε βοηθησε ειδικος?

----------


## ελεανα

> Ξερω πως νιωθεις, πριν 2 χρονια ειχα χασει 10 κιλα και ειχα γινει και πολυ γκομεναρα :P Μετα επαθα καταθλιψη και δεν μπορουσα να εχω και το φαγητο στο μυαλο μου και αρχισα να μην παλευω με τα διατροφικα μου ενστικτα και ετρωγα οτι να ναι. Σιγα σιγα αρχισα να βαζω κιλα. Τον τελευταιο μισο χρονο κανω τραγικα επισοδεια υπερφαγιας με σκορπιες διαιτες ενδιεμσα, αλλα τους τελευταιους δυο μηνες εχω επισοδεια ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ, τρωω ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ!! Το μονο που θελω ειναι να τρωω. Σκεφτομαι πως ημουν πριν και πως ολοι ειχαν παρατηρησει πως ειχα αλλαξει και ντρεπομαι απιστευτα να βγαινω εξω απ το σπιτι και να βλεπω γνωστα μου ατομα γιατι σκεφτομαι οτι θα λενε απο μεσα τους ποσο πολυ παχυνα και οτι εχω βαλει παρα πολλα κιλα και διαφορα τετοια. Που σιγουρα θα το σκεφτουν γιατι κανει πολυ μπαμ και ειναι λογικο οταν δεις καποιον που παχυνε να σκεφτεις "ουαου, παχυνε!". Το αποτελεσμα ειναι να ντρεπομαι απιστευτα και να νιωθω τυψεις, πραγμα που με κανει να θελω να τρωω ακομα περισσοτερο.
> Εχω φτασει σε σημειο να χρωσταω στην ΔΕΗ γιατι ξοδευω ολα τα λεφτα μου στο φαι... Δεν θελω να φερνω φιλους στο σπιτι γιατι με βγαζουν εκτος διατροφικου προγραμματος (δηλαδη δεν μπορω να τρωω οσο ειναι αυτοι μαζι μου) και αυτο με κανει απιστευτα ευεξαπτη και νευρικη. Ειμαι σαν ναρκωμανης, θελω την δοση μου. Αν δεν μπορω να εχω το φαι μου γινομαι ο Χαλκ. 
> 
> Σου ευχομαι να βρεις δυναμη να το ξεπερασεις. Προς το παρον σαν πρωτο βημα κοψε τους εμετους. Θα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο στην αρχη γιατι θα αυξησει το αγχος σου γυρω απ τα κιλα, αλλα ειναι αναγκαιο κακο. Κοιτα να το βαλεις στο προγραμμα να το ξεπερασεις συντομα γιατι αν το αφησεις και σου γινει συνηθεια η διατροφικη διαταραχη δεν μπορεις να την αποχωρηστεις ευκολα, γινεται κομματι του εαυτου σου. Καλη δυναμη!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ, τα ιδια συμπτωματα παρουσιαζω και εγω τον τελευταιο καιρο , συναισθηματα ντροπης για το τι θα πουν οι αλλοι. Ολοι αυτοι οι εμετοι κανουν κακο και το καταλαβαινω αλλα δεν μπορω να το σταματησω, βλεπω τα μαλλια μου καθε πρωι τουφες πανω στο μαξιλαρι και η περιοδος μου ακομα δεν εχει ερθει και τουλαχιστον ταρακουνιθηκα λιγο και πηρα αποφαση να ενημερωθω καλυτερα για το τι προκειται να αντιμετωπισω. Ομως αγχωνομαι γιατι διαβαζα στο internet οτι στην πραγματηκοτητα οι βουλιμικοι θα πρεπει να ειναι παντα stand by για να μην ξεσπασουν ακομα και αν το εχουν ξεπερασει σε μεγαλο βαθμο..δηλαδη ειναι ενα προβλημα το οποιο θα το εχεις και στην υπολοιπη ζωη σου υποσυνειδητα?

----------


## Lacrymosa

Συμφωνω με τον/την κερασι, οτι η διαδικασια της διαιτας πρεπει να γινει ασυνειδητα. Αμα πχ Κυριακη βραδυ πεις "Απο αυριο (Δευτερα σημειωτεον ε?? προσεξτε γτ αυτη η μερα εχει καθιερωθει στην παροιμια, μην ξεκινατε επομενως ποτε διαιτα την Δευτερα!!) θα κανω διαιτα, θα τρωω 3 φορες τη μερα, θα πινω νερο, θα κανω 1 ωρα τζοκινγκ, κτλ σου λεω κ σου υπογραφω οτι κατα 90% μεσα σε λιγες μερες θα εχει αποτυχει. Κ αυτο γτ το σωμα σ θα το βλεπει καταναγκαστικα ολο αυτο (αδοκιμη εκφραση αλλα δν ηξερα πως αλλιως να στο εξηγησω) κ εχουμε μια εμφυτη ταση ως ανθρωποι να μν υπακουμε σε κανονες που ειτε μας οριζουν αλλοι ειτε οριζουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι στον εαυτο μας. γενικως ειμαστε απειθαρχοι ως ατομα, ακομα κ οταν προκειται για το καλο μας. οποτε δουλευοντας πανω σε αλλους τομεις που ειναι κ η πραγματικη ΑΙΤΙΑ του προβληματος (το φαγητο ειναι απλα η κορυφη του παγοβουνου) θα δεις οτι θα φτιαξει κ το αλλο χωρις να το συνειδητοποιησεις καν!

Γιατι για να πας σε ειδικο χρειαζεται να το ξερουν οι γονεις σου? Εκτος αν εισαι ανηλικη, αλλιως μεγαλο ατομο εισαι ο,τι θες κανεις! Επισης ειτε πας ειτε δν πας (που εγω επιμενω να πας διοτι μονη σ δν προκειται να τα καταφερεις σορρυ π στο λεω ωμα αλλα ετσι ειναι) καλο ειναι να μιλησεις ωστε να εχουν μια ιδεα. επισης να τους μιλησει κ ο γιατρος ωστε να ξερουν πως να σου συμπεριφερονται. εγω παω χρονια σε γιατρους κ παιρνω φαρμακα αλλα εγω ειμαι μια κατηγορια απο μονη μου :p

----------


## Lacrymosa

> ο δεικτης μαζας σωματος μου ειναι 24,46 δηλαδη λιγο πιο πανω απο το φυσιολογικο , απλα ολες μου οι φιλες ειναι κομψες και αδυνατες και οτι και να τρωνε ποτε δεν παχαινουν και οταν καταφερα να αδυνατησω ενιωθα καλα, ενιωθα πιο ποθητη με τα αγορια και κυριως με το συγκεκριμενο που τοσο καιρο ηθελα (και αυτος ηταν και ενας λογος που μπηκα στην διαδικασια διαιτας για να αρεσω στο συγκεκριμενο ατομο) καθως ειχα την πληρη αυτοπεπειθηση και ολα πηγαιναν ρολοι μαζι του και επιτελους ημουν ευτιχισμενη οι γονεις μου απαγορευσαν να βγαινω μαζι του διοτι εχουμε αρκετη διαφορα ηλικιας. Και μετα απο αυτο το μεγαλο καυγα με τους γονεις μου συν το οτι δεν τρεφομουν σωστα ξεσπασα σε αυτα τα επισοδεια. Τα φαγητα που τρωω ειναι απο γλυκα, πατατακια,μακαρονια και πιτσες κρεπες κτλπ. ολες τις λιπαρες τροφες δηλαδη. Ο λογος πιστευω ειναι η μοναξια που νιωθω και το ανεκπληρωτο να ειμαι μαζι με αυτον το ανθρωπο, επισης ζηλευω να βλεπω τις αδυνατες φιλες μου που δεν εχουν ουτε μια ραγαδα καθως το σωμα μου ειναι γεματο πλεον.


Λοιπον Ελεανα εδω βρισκεται ολη η ουσια για το γιατι συμβαινει κ που κανεις κ εσυ η ιδια λαθος. με βαση τις απαντησεις που εδωσες κ διαβασα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να πας για ψυχοθεραπεια, διοτι εχεις εναν τροπο σκεψης που ειναι 100% λαθος κ επειδη εχω περασει ακριβως τα ιδια κ αναγνωριζω πλεον τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης (κ επικινδυνο ενιοτε) κ τις λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις πιστευω ναι πρεπει να πας. δν σου βαζω κ το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο, αλλα σκεψου το, δοκιμασε κ αμα δν μεινεις ευχαριστημενη η δν δεις αποτελεσμα, διακοπτεις, δν σε κραταει κανεις με το ζορι. Επισης να σε ρωτησω ποσο εισαι, γιατι για μικρη σε κοβω.
Ελεανα ακουσε με κ προσεξε : ΜΕΓΑ λαθος που συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με τις φιλες σου. Ειναι τοσο ψυχοφθορο κ κουραστικο π δν οδηγει πουθενα, μονο εσενα φθειρει κ ριχνει. Ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος, κ οφειλει αν μη τι αλλο να επικεντρωνεται στον ΕΑΥΤΟ του πρωτιστως κ δευτερευοντως στους αλλους, να αναγνωριζει τις αδυναμιες του κ να προσπαθει να αλλαξει τα ασχημα πανω του κ μεσα του. οσο εσυ καθεσαι κ κοιτας τα σωματα των αλλων κοριτσιων κ ζηλευεις κ θυμωνεις, τοσο στασιμη θα μενεις κ θα βουλιαζεις ακομα περισσοτερο. γτ κακο στον εαυτο σ κανεις κ σε κανεναν αλλον. κ στη τελικη χεστηκαν οι φιλες σ αμα τις ζηλευεις επειδη ειναι αδυνατες, αυτες τη δουλεια τους κοιτανε κ ιδου το αποτελεσμα! μηπως να στραφεις κ εσυ στον εαυτο σου, μεσα σου κ εξω σου?
Επισης να θυμασαι ο,τι αποφασιζεις να κανεις για τον εαυτο σου, ειτε προκειται για εξωτερικη αλλαγη (πχ διαιτα) ειτε για εσωτερικη αλλαγη (πχ ψυχοθεραπεια) να το κανεις για σενα κ επειδη εσυ το θες! ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ Σ Κ ΜΟΝΟ! Αμα το κανεις αποσκοπωντας καπου αλλου, το πιθανοτερο να αποτυχεις, διοτι κανεις δν σου εγγυαται οτι ο σκοπος σ θα επιτευχθει! Διοτι αν δν τελεσφορησει ο στοχος σου τοτε να ξερεις οτι θα κανεις rebound (πισωγυρισματα)! Δλδ πες οτι αδυνατιζεις για να αρεσεις σε καποιο αγορι, κ τελικα δν γινει κατι, εκεινος δν σε θελει ρε παιδι μ, τοτε απο στενοχωρια θα επιστρεψεις εκει που ησουνα!
Εγω θα περιμενα παντως να δω μια Ελεανα να λεει "Θελω να αδυνατισω για μενα, για να ειμαι υγιης κ ομορφη" κ οχι "Θελω να αδυνατισω για να μν νιωθω κατωτερη απ τις φιλες μ κ να εχω σχεση" :)

----------


## ελεανα

> Λοιπον Ελεανα εδω βρισκεται ολη η ουσια για το γιατι συμβαινει κ που κανεις κ εσυ η ιδια λαθος. με βαση τις απαντησεις που εδωσες κ διαβασα θεωρω οτι πρεπει να πας για ψυχοθεραπεια, διοτι εχεις εναν τροπο σκεψης που ειναι 100% λαθος κ επειδη εχω περασει ακριβως τα ιδια κ αναγνωριζω πλεον τον αρνητικο τροπο σκεψης (κ επικινδυνο ενιοτε) κ τις λανθασμενες πεποιθησεις πιστευω ναι πρεπει να πας. δν σου βαζω κ το μαχαιρι στο λαιμο, αλλα σκεψου το, δοκιμασε κ αμα δν μεινεις ευχαριστημενη η δν δεις αποτελεσμα, διακοπτεις, δν σε κραταει κανεις με το ζορι. Επισης να σε ρωτησω ποσο εισαι, γιατι για μικρη σε κοβω.
> Ελεανα ακουσε με κ προσεξε : ΜΕΓΑ λαθος που συγκρινεις τον εαυτο σου με τις φιλες σου. Ειναι τοσο ψυχοφθορο κ κουραστικο π δν οδηγει πουθενα, μονο εσενα φθειρει κ ριχνει. Ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος, κ οφειλει αν μη τι αλλο να επικεντρωνεται στον ΕΑΥΤΟ του πρωτιστως κ δευτερευοντως στους αλλους, να αναγνωριζει τις αδυναμιες του κ να προσπαθει να αλλαξει τα ασχημα πανω του κ μεσα του. οσο εσυ καθεσαι κ κοιτας τα σωματα των αλλων κοριτσιων κ ζηλευεις κ θυμωνεις, τοσο στασιμη θα μενεις κ θα βουλιαζεις ακομα περισσοτερο. γτ κακο στον εαυτο σ κανεις κ σε κανεναν αλλον. κ στη τελικη χεστηκαν οι φιλες σ αμα τις ζηλευεις επειδη ειναι αδυνατες, αυτες τη δουλεια τους κοιτανε κ ιδου το αποτελεσμα! μηπως να στραφεις κ εσυ στον εαυτο σου, μεσα σου κ εξω σου?
> Επισης να θυμασαι ο,τι αποφασιζεις να κανεις για τον εαυτο σου, ειτε προκειται για εξωτερικη αλλαγη (πχ διαιτα) ειτε για εσωτερικη αλλαγη (πχ ψυχοθεραπεια) να το κανεις για σενα κ επειδη εσυ το θες! ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ Σ Κ ΜΟΝΟ! Αμα το κανεις αποσκοπωντας καπου αλλου, το πιθανοτερο να αποτυχεις, διοτι κανεις δν σου εγγυαται οτι ο σκοπος σ θα επιτευχθει! Διοτι αν δν τελεσφορησει ο στοχος σου τοτε να ξερεις οτι θα κανεις rebound (πισωγυρισματα)! Δλδ πες οτι αδυνατιζεις για να αρεσεις σε καποιο αγορι, κ τελικα δν γινει κατι, εκεινος δν σε θελει ρε παιδι μ, τοτε απο στενοχωρια θα επιστρεψεις εκει που ησουνα!
> Εγω θα περιμενα παντως να δω μια Ελεανα να λεει "Θελω να αδυνατισω για μενα, για να ειμαι υγιης κ ομορφη" κ οχι "Θελω να αδυνατισω για να μν νιωθω κατωτερη απ τις φιλες μ κ να εχω σχεση" :)


ειμαι 16 ετων ακομα , και το ξερω οτι ο τροπος που σκεφτομαι ειναι τελειως λαθος αλλα επηρεαζομαι τοσο πολυ απο τις παρεες μου. Βλεπω ολα τα αγορακια σε αυτη την ηλικια θελουν εναν κοριτσι με διαστασεις και σωμα της Kate Moss καθως κοιτανε μονο την εξωτερικη εμφανιση και τιποτα παραπανω. Με τα λογια σου σκεφτομαι να το πω στους γονεις μου ακομα και εαν δεν με καταλαβουν τουλαχιστον θα ξερουν τι προκειται να αντιμετωπισω ωστε να με στειλουν σε καποιο ειδικο, θελω πραγματικα να σταματησει αυτος ο εφιαλτης και εαν προκειται η ψυχοθεραπεια να βοηθησει θα κανω οτι χρειαστει για να το ξεπερασω.

----------


## Lacrymosa

Σου ευχομαι να παρεις τη σωστη αποφαση για σενα κ να το αντιμετωπισεις! Σε κανεναν δν αξιζει να περναει κατι τετοιο! Κ πολυ καλα που το εντοπισες τωρα π ειναι ακομα σε αρχικο σταδιο διοτι εχεις περισσοτερες πιθανοτητες να το αντιμετωπισεις! Αμα το αφησεις θα γιγαντωθει κ θα χρονιασει κ τοτε θα θελει να καταβαλλεις 4πλη προσπαθεια! 
Κοιτα τα αγορακια σε αυτην την ηλικια ειναι ολιγον τι ανωριμα, γενικα ειναι πιο ανωριμα απο τα κοριτσια στην εφηβεια. Επισης τυποι π κοιτανε μονο το εξω κ οχι το μεσα, δεν αξιζουν, κ μολις βρουν κατι καλυτερο θα πηγαινουν εκει για να επιβεβαιωθουν κ να καλυψουν τις ανασφαλειες τους. Με τον καιρο θα βρεις καποιον π θα σε αγαπησει για ολο το "πακετο", εσωτερικο κ εξωτερικο :)

----------


## ελεανα

μακαρι να ειναι ετσι οπως τα λες και να τα καταφερω.. σε ευχαριστω πολυ που μου ανοιξες λιγο τα ματια και εσυ και ολοι οσοι εχουν απαντησει. γιατι ειναι πραγματικα πολυ ψυχοφθορο ολο αυτο,τουλαχιστον παιρνω δυναμη απο ανθρωπους που λενε οτι το εχουν ξεπερασει οπως εσυ και ειναι καλα με τον εαυτο τους. ευχαριστω και παλι,καλα να περνας!!!

----------


## Karol

Γεια σου Ελεανα μου! με συγχωρεις γι αυτο που προκειτε να σου στειλω αλλα πρεπει να το δεις ΟΛΟ και ιιιισως μονο ετσι καταλαβεις τι κανεις στον εαυτο σου και ποση προσπαθεια θελει να βγεις απο ολο αυτο!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PLDBITfHYA . Κοιτα ειμαι μια κοπελα 22 χρονων με υψος 1.60 που με το ζορυ φτανω 44 κιλα στα καλα μου και πασχιζω απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι να παρω κιλα!!!! Ομως οχι πλεον! Γιατι συνηδητοποιησα πως η εξωτερικη εμφανιση δεν ειναι το παν, συνηδητοποιησα πως μας αγαπανε ολοι για τον εξωτερικο μας κοσμο αλλα για τον εσωτερικο!! Ναι υπαρχουν και αυτοι οι ανθρωποι παρολο που εμεις εθελοτυφλουμε!!! Ασχετως με αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σκατα συμβαινει με τα προτυπα της σημερινης κοινωνιας? Ποιος σας ειπε πως το αδυνατο ειναι και ωραιο??? Γιατι δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου οπως εισαι χωρις να σκεφτεσαι να σκας και να τρελενεσαι κοπελα μου? αγαπα τον εαυτο σου οπως ειναι μην χαραμιζεσαι και αλλοιωνεσαι αλλο σε ανουσια πραγματα και μικροτητες που το μονο που καταφερνουν ειναι να σε κανουν να ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑ. Παρε την ζωη στα χερια σου και βγαλε αυτη τυην αρρωστια απο το μυαλο σου!!!! Ασχολεισου με οτιδηποτε σε κανει να περνας καλα και να ξεχνιεσαι...και το πιο ΒΑΣΙΚΟ σταματα να ξερνας θα προκαλεσεις προβλημα στο στομαχι σου , θα χαλασεις και θα σαπισουν τα δοντια σου και μετα σε ποιον νομιζεις πως θα αρεσεις? Τωρα νομιζεις πως ετσι θα γινεις πιο επυθυμητη και πιο ομορφη...αλλα κανεις ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ! Γονεις, συγγενεις, φιλους δεν εχετε ρε πουστη μου να σας τριξουν τα δοντια και να σας χωσουν ενα χαστουκι να συνελθετε????

----------


## Evi_v

Ελεανα μου εγω δεν προκειται να σου δώσω συμβουλη για το τι πρεπει να κανεις διοτι με ταλαιπωρησε η βουλιμια 5 χρονια κι ακομη δεν το εχω ελεγξει εντελως.Θα σου πω μονο τι εχει δουλεψει σε μενα.(Υπηρξε ενα μεσοδιαστημα 2-2,5 χρονων που ειχα σταματησει τα επεισοδια και ημουν πραγματικα καλα.)Απο τα 16 μου την ηλικια που εχεις κι εσυ τωρα δεν θυμαμαι καν το λογο που ξεκινησα εμετους και υπερφαγια το μονο που καταλαβαινω τωρα πια ειναι οτι τα αιτια ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικα(π.χ Χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση).Το πρωτο σταδιο αντιμετωπισης ειναι, οπως ειπωθηκε να σταματησεις τους εμετους.Οταν αρχιζεις να τρως και δε σταματας εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι θα αποβαλλεις στη συνεχεια αυτα που εφαγες.Σταματησε το αυτο αμεσα.Τις πρωτες μερες θα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πιεσε τον εαυτο σου σταματα να αυτοτιμωρεισαι.Επειτα προσπαθησε να γεμιζεις το χρονο σου με πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και σε ηρεμουν.Πηγαινε εναν περιπατο σε καποιο μερος που ξερεις οτι θα σε χαλαρωσει και θα ξεχαστεις.Πιεσε τον εαυτο σου να μη βρισκεται ωρες σε αδρανεια γιατι τοτε αρχιζει η νευρικοτητα και η επιδρομη στο ψυγειο.Η καλυτερη λυση βεβαια θα ηταν να μιλησεις σε καποιον πολυ κοντινο σου ανθρωπο.Εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ ο φιλος που ειχα τοτε αλλα και η μητερα μου η οποια αντιληφθηκε ό,τι εκανα στο μπανιο.Πρεπει να μιλησεις οπωσδηποτε σε καποιον πολυ εμπιστο σου κι επειτα να αρχισεις επαφες με διαιτολογους κλπ.Οπως καταλαβαινεις περασαν 5 χρονια κι ακομη ταλαιπωρουμαι και το κακο ειναι οτι ειχα ενα αξιοθαυμαστο σωμα.Τεσπα σημασια εχει απο δω και περα τι κανουμε.Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και σου εφιστω την προσοχη στο εξης.Φροντισε τον εαυτο σου, μην αυτοτιμωρεισαι γιατι εισαι μοναδικη κι αυτο δεν θα στο πει κανεις αν δεν το πιστεψεις πρωτα εσυ.

----------


## John80

-Αντιμετώπισε τα συναισθήματα που σε οδηγούν σε αυτή την συμπεριφορά, χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, ανασφάλεια κτλ 
-Ανέπτυξε υγιείς συνήθειες διατροφής. Οι δίαιτες συνήθως έχουν τα αντίθετα από τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα, προσπάθησε να ενημερωθείς σχετικά με το ποιες τροφές είναι καλύτερες για τον οργανισμό και αντικατέστησε με αυτές μέρος του διαιτολογίου σου εξασφαλίζοντας ότι παίρνεις τον απαραίτητο αριθμό θερμίδων ημερήσιος 
-Ξεκίνα να γυμνάζεσαι αν δεν το κάνεις ήδη. Θα βοηθήσει με τον έλεγχο βάρους, την σωματική σου διάπλαση αλλά και με με την ψυχολογία σου (αλλαγή στις ορμόνες και σε όλη την χημεία του εγκέφαλου). Είσαι 16, το σώμα σου είναι τόσο εύπλαστο αυτή την στιγμή όσο δεν θα είναι ποτέ ξανά στην ζωή σου. Η Kate Moss δεν πιάνει μια μπροστά στις αθλήτριες του άλματος επι κοντό και τις τενίστριες.
-Κλείσε την τηλεόραση, μην διαβάζεις περιοδικά, μην βλέπεις βίντεο κλιπ κτλ. Θα σε οδηγήσουν σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το τι θεωρείται όμορφο. 
-Οι άντρες αντίθετα με την επικρατούσα άποψη δεν ελκύονται μόνο από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Το αγόρι που ανέφερες είναι ποιο πιθανό να σου έδειξε μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όχι γιατί είχες ωραίους κοιλιακούς αλλά γιατί λόγο του ότι αισθανόσουν καλύτερα εξέπεμπες μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση, ήσουν ποιο θετική, λιγότερο "σφιγμένη" και χαμογελούσες περισσότερο.
-Το ποιο σημαντικό από όλα, *Μην πέσεις στο άλλο άκρο*... η νευρική ανορεξία είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη για κοπέλες, αντιστρέφεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολα και μπορεί να απειλήσει την ίδια σου την ζωή. Δυστυχώς από ότι φαίνεται έχεις ήδη σε κάποιο βαθμό διαστρεβλωμένη αντίληψη για την εικόνα σου. Μακριά από δίαιτες και δούλεψε πάνω στο να αντιστρέψεις τα αρνητικά σου συναισθήματα.

----------


## mayhem

Lacrymosa είπε παραπάνω οτι είναι 16 ετών.. Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην αποκλείουμε -και ιδιαίτερα απευθυνόμενη σε μιά έφηβη κοπέλα σε μια εμφανώς δύσκολη κατάσταση-το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να προσπαθήσει μόνη της και ότι μόνο με θεραπεία και τίποτε άλλο..Σαφώς και αν κάνει ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ προσπάθειες και αποτύχουν θα πρέπει να δει ειδικό αλλά κατ'εμέ δεν είναι το 1ο βήμα αυτό.. Για εμένα το σημαντικότερο Ελεάνα μου είναι, αυτό που στην συνέχεια είπε η Lacrymosa, να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου ώστε να βγείς απο αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο..Ακούγεται κλισέ το ξέρω, αλλά πίστεψε με, έχοντας περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, στο τέλος θα εύχεσαι να είχες αγαπήσει τον εαυτό σου νωρίτερα ώστε να μην μείνεις και με ένα σωρό προβλήματα υγείας. Γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι κάνεις κακό στην υγεία σου.. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κάτι πολύ απλό αλλά τρομερά αποτελεσματικό όπως μεγάλους περιπάτους το βράδυ? Εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε να βάλω σε μια τάξη το μυαλό μου-γτ είχα το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να σκεφτώ καθαρά- και να αδυνατίσω πολύ αφού το περπάτημα είναι η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ άσκηση..Επίσης βοηθάει πολύ και στην μείωση της όρεξης.. μετά απο ένα μήνα ένιωθα ήδη τεράστια διαφορά..

Οσο για τον λόγο για τον οποίο βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση -το αγόρι-, πρέπει να το πιστέψεις ότι αν δεν του αρέσεις για αυτό που είσαι (προσωπικότητα, αύρα κλπ) τότε ούτως ή άλλως αυτό δεν θα κράταγε ποτέ...Τα αγόρια έλκονται απο κορίτσια με αυτοπεποίθηση, και αυτό πρέπει να βγάζεις προς τα έξω, διαφορετικά όσο κι αν αδυνατίσεις, όλες οι σχέσεις σου θα είναι επιφανειακές.. Εξάλλου οι φίλες σου μπορεί να είναι σούπερ αδύνατες αλλά εσύ μπορεί να έχεις σούπερ μυαλό και προσωπικότητα που αυτό δεν το δίνει καμία δίαιτα..Γενικώς όμως είσαι λιγάκι υπερβολική..65 κιλά δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση πολλά!

Σκέψου το, αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου..πήγαινε βήμα βήμα -baby steps- με το φαγητό (σε καμία περίπτωση ακραίες λύσεις!!), και στο μόνο που θα ήθελα να σε συμβουλεύσω να είσαι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ με τον εαυτό σου είναι να κόψεις τους εμετούς.. Εγώ μια μέρα που πονούσε τρομερά το στομάχι μου μετά απο 2 χρόνια εμετών ορκίστηκα στον εαυτό μου οτι ποτε ξανά..θέλω να ζήσω και να είμαι υγιής και να μην κοιτάω πίσω σε μερικά χρόνια και μισώ τον εαυτό μου που με αρρώστησα χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο..

----------


## ελεανα

> Γεια σου Ελεανα μου! με συγχωρεις γι αυτο που προκειτε να σου στειλω αλλα πρεπει να το δεις ΟΛΟ και ιιιισως μονο ετσι καταλαβεις τι κανεις στον εαυτο σου και ποση προσπαθεια θελει να βγεις απο ολο αυτο!!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PLDBITfHYA . Κοιτα ειμαι μια κοπελα 22 χρονων με υψος 1.60 που με το ζορυ φτανω 44 κιλα στα καλα μου και πασχιζω απο τοτε που με θυμαμαι να παρω κιλα!!!! Ομως οχι πλεον! Γιατι συνηδητοποιησα πως η εξωτερικη εμφανιση δεν ειναι το παν, συνηδητοποιησα πως μας αγαπανε ολοι για τον εξωτερικο μας κοσμο αλλα για τον εσωτερικο!! Ναι υπαρχουν και αυτοι οι ανθρωποι παρολο που εμεις εθελοτυφλουμε!!! Ασχετως με αυτο δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σκατα συμβαινει με τα προτυπα της σημερινης κοινωνιας? Ποιος σας ειπε πως το αδυνατο ειναι και ωραιο??? Γιατι δεν αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου οπως εισαι χωρις να σκεφτεσαι να σκας και να τρελενεσαι κοπελα μου? αγαπα τον εαυτο σου οπως ειναι μην χαραμιζεσαι και αλλοιωνεσαι αλλο σε ανουσια πραγματα και μικροτητες που το μονο που καταφερνουν ειναι να σε κανουν να ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙς ΤΗΝ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΥΓΕΙΑ. Παρε την ζωη στα χερια σου και βγαλε αυτη τυην αρρωστια απο το μυαλο σου!!!! Ασχολεισου με οτιδηποτε σε κανει να περνας καλα και να ξεχνιεσαι...και το πιο ΒΑΣΙΚΟ σταματα να ξερνας θα προκαλεσεις προβλημα στο στομαχι σου , θα χαλασεις και θα σαπισουν τα δοντια σου και μετα σε ποιον νομιζεις πως θα αρεσεις? Τωρα νομιζεις πως ετσι θα γινεις πιο επυθυμητη και πιο ομορφη...αλλα κανεις ΤΡΑΓΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ! Γονεις, συγγενεις, φιλους δεν εχετε ρε πουστη μου να σας τριξουν τα δοντια και να σας χωσουν ενα χαστουκι να συνελθετε????


Ξεκινησα ηδη εδω και 2 ημερες κοβωντας τον εμετο..ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο αλλα καθε φορα που το σκεφτομαι κανω αλλα πραγματα να ξεχνιεμαι δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να κρατηθω αλλα προσπαθω,ειλικρινα προσπαθω πολυ!!! Ειδα το βιντεακι που μου εστειλες και σοκαριστηκα,δεν θελω να καταληξω ετσι ποτε μου και δεν θα αφησω τον εαυτο μου να καταληξει ετσι. Οσο για το θεμα των γονιων μου προσπαθω να το κρατησω κρυφο αλλα πηρα η ιδια την αποφαση να τα πω ολα ετσι ωστε εαν δεν τα καταφερω μονη μου να με βοηθησουν να κανω καποιου ειδους ψυχοθεραπειας.

----------


## ελεανα

> Ελεανα μου εγω δεν προκειται να σου δώσω συμβουλη για το τι πρεπει να κανεις διοτι με ταλαιπωρησε η βουλιμια 5 χρονια κι ακομη δεν το εχω ελεγξει εντελως.Θα σου πω μονο τι εχει δουλεψει σε μενα.(Υπηρξε ενα μεσοδιαστημα 2-2,5 χρονων που ειχα σταματησει τα επεισοδια και ημουν πραγματικα καλα.)Απο τα 16 μου την ηλικια που εχεις κι εσυ τωρα δεν θυμαμαι καν το λογο που ξεκινησα εμετους και υπερφαγια το μονο που καταλαβαινω τωρα πια ειναι οτι τα αιτια ειναι καθαρα ψυχολογικα(π.χ Χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση).Το πρωτο σταδιο αντιμετωπισης ειναι, οπως ειπωθηκε να σταματησεις τους εμετους.Οταν αρχιζεις να τρως και δε σταματας εχεις στο μυαλο σου οτι θα αποβαλλεις στη συνεχεια αυτα που εφαγες.Σταματησε το αυτο αμεσα.Τις πρωτες μερες θα ειναι δυσκολο αλλα πιεσε τον εαυτο σου σταματα να αυτοτιμωρεισαι.Επειτα προσπαθησε να γεμιζεις το χρονο σου με πραγματα που σου αρεσουν και σε ηρεμουν.Πηγαινε εναν περιπατο σε καποιο μερος που ξερεις οτι θα σε χαλαρωσει και θα ξεχαστεις.Πιεσε τον εαυτο σου να μη βρισκεται ωρες σε αδρανεια γιατι τοτε αρχιζει η νευρικοτητα και η επιδρομη στο ψυγειο.Η καλυτερη λυση βεβαια θα ηταν να μιλησεις σε καποιον πολυ κοντινο σου ανθρωπο.Εμενα με βοηθησε πολυ ο φιλος που ειχα τοτε αλλα και η μητερα μου η οποια αντιληφθηκε ό,τι εκανα στο μπανιο.Πρεπει να μιλησεις οπωσδηποτε σε καποιον πολυ εμπιστο σου κι επειτα να αρχισεις επαφες με διαιτολογους κλπ.Οπως καταλαβαινεις περασαν 5 χρονια κι ακομη ταλαιπωρουμαι και το κακο ειναι οτι ειχα ενα αξιοθαυμαστο σωμα.Τεσπα σημασια εχει απο δω και περα τι κανουμε.Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και σου εφιστω την προσοχη στο εξης.Φροντισε τον εαυτο σου, μην αυτοτιμωρεισαι γιατι εισαι μοναδικη κι αυτο δεν θα στο πει κανεις αν δεν το πιστεψεις πρωτα εσυ.


Με βοηθησες αρκετα, οπως ολοι οσοι εχουν απαντησει και σε ευχαριστω για αυτο..εφαρμοσα αυτο που μου ειπες κοβοντας τους εμετους αν και μου φαινεται βουνο θελω να εχω πιστη σε εμενα και ελπιζω να τα καταφερω και να βγω απο αυτο το μαρτυριο!!

----------


## ελεανα

> -Αντιμετώπισε τα συναισθήματα που σε οδηγούν σε αυτή την συμπεριφορά, χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση, ανασφάλεια κτλ 
> -Ανέπτυξε υγιείς συνήθειες διατροφής. Οι δίαιτες συνήθως έχουν τα αντίθετα από τα επιθυμητά αποτελέσματα, προσπάθησε να ενημερωθείς σχετικά με το ποιες τροφές είναι καλύτερες για τον οργανισμό και αντικατέστησε με αυτές μέρος του διαιτολογίου σου εξασφαλίζοντας ότι παίρνεις τον απαραίτητο αριθμό θερμίδων ημερήσιος 
> -Ξεκίνα να γυμνάζεσαι αν δεν το κάνεις ήδη. Θα βοηθήσει με τον έλεγχο βάρους, την σωματική σου διάπλαση αλλά και με με την ψυχολογία σου (αλλαγή στις ορμόνες και σε όλη την χημεία του εγκέφαλου). Είσαι 16, το σώμα σου είναι τόσο εύπλαστο αυτή την στιγμή όσο δεν θα είναι ποτέ ξανά στην ζωή σου. Η Kate Moss δεν πιάνει μια μπροστά στις αθλήτριες του άλματος επι κοντό και τις τενίστριες.
> -Κλείσε την τηλεόραση, μην διαβάζεις περιοδικά, μην βλέπεις βίντεο κλιπ κτλ. Θα σε οδηγήσουν σε λανθασμένα συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το τι θεωρείται όμορφο. 
> -Οι άντρες αντίθετα με την επικρατούσα άποψη δεν ελκύονται μόνο από την εξωτερική εμφάνιση. Το αγόρι που ανέφερες είναι ποιο πιθανό να σου έδειξε μεγαλύτερο ενδιαφέρον όχι γιατί είχες ωραίους κοιλιακούς αλλά γιατί λόγο του ότι αισθανόσουν καλύτερα εξέπεμπες μεγαλύτερη αυτοπεποίθηση, ήσουν ποιο θετική, λιγότερο "σφιγμένη" και χαμογελούσες περισσότερο.
> -Το ποιο σημαντικό από όλα, *Μην πέσεις στο άλλο άκρο*... η νευρική ανορεξία είναι πολύ επικίνδυνη για κοπέλες, αντιστρέφεται πάρα πολύ δύσκολα και μπορεί να απειλήσει την ίδια σου την ζωή. Δυστυχώς από ότι φαίνεται έχεις ήδη σε κάποιο βαθμό διαστρεβλωμένη αντίληψη για την εικόνα σου. Μακριά από δίαιτες και δούλεψε πάνω στο να αντιστρέψεις τα αρνητικά σου συναισθήματα.


σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τις συμβουλες σου, καθε φορα που με πιανουν ανασφαλειες κοιταω τα μηνυματα αυτα και καπως νιωθω καλυτερα. Προσπαθω να αντιμετωπισω ολα αυτα που μου συμβαινουν με νυχια και με δοντια. Σταματησα να κοιταω τον εαυτο μου στον καθρεφτη για να μην επιρεαζομαι απο τιποτα , εσκισα ολες τις αφισες απο μοντελα και ξεκιναω μια καινουργια αρχη χωρις εμετους,ειναι τοσο δυσκολο ομως οχι ακατορθωτο και μονο αν το πιστεψω θα τα καταφερω!!

----------


## ελεανα

> Lacrymosa είπε παραπάνω οτι είναι 16 ετών.. Εγώ θα έλεγα να μην αποκλείουμε -και ιδιαίτερα απευθυνόμενη σε μιά έφηβη κοπέλα σε μια εμφανώς δύσκολη κατάσταση-το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να προσπαθήσει μόνη της και ότι μόνο με θεραπεία και τίποτε άλλο..Σαφώς και αν κάνει ΣΟΒΑΡΕΣ προσπάθειες και αποτύχουν θα πρέπει να δει ειδικό αλλά κατ'εμέ δεν είναι το 1ο βήμα αυτό.. Για εμένα το σημαντικότερο Ελεάνα μου είναι, αυτό που στην συνέχεια είπε η Lacrymosa, να πιστέψεις στον εαυτό σου ώστε να βγείς απο αυτόν τον φαύλο κύκλο..Ακούγεται κλισέ το ξέρω, αλλά πίστεψε με, έχοντας περάσει παρόμοιες καταστάσεις, στο τέλος θα εύχεσαι να είχες αγαπήσει τον εαυτό σου νωρίτερα ώστε να μην μείνεις και με ένα σωρό προβλήματα υγείας. Γιατί το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι κάνεις κακό στην υγεία σου.. Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις κάτι πολύ απλό αλλά τρομερά αποτελεσματικό όπως μεγάλους περιπάτους το βράδυ? Εμένα αυτό με βοήθησε να βάλω σε μια τάξη το μυαλό μου-γτ είχα το χρόνο και τη διάθεση να σκεφτώ καθαρά- και να αδυνατίσω πολύ αφού το περπάτημα είναι η ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΗ άσκηση..Επίσης βοηθάει πολύ και στην μείωση της όρεξης.. μετά απο ένα μήνα ένιωθα ήδη τεράστια διαφορά..
> 
> Οσο για τον λόγο για τον οποίο βρίσκεσαι σε αυτή την κατάσταση -το αγόρι-, πρέπει να το πιστέψεις ότι αν δεν του αρέσεις για αυτό που είσαι (προσωπικότητα, αύρα κλπ) τότε ούτως ή άλλως αυτό δεν θα κράταγε ποτέ...Τα αγόρια έλκονται απο κορίτσια με αυτοπεποίθηση, και αυτό πρέπει να βγάζεις προς τα έξω, διαφορετικά όσο κι αν αδυνατίσεις, όλες οι σχέσεις σου θα είναι επιφανειακές.. Εξάλλου οι φίλες σου μπορεί να είναι σούπερ αδύνατες αλλά εσύ μπορεί να έχεις σούπερ μυαλό και προσωπικότητα που αυτό δεν το δίνει καμία δίαιτα..Γενικώς όμως είσαι λιγάκι υπερβολική..65 κιλά δεν είναι σε καμία περίπτωση πολλά!
> 
> Σκέψου το, αγάπησε τον εαυτό σου..πήγαινε βήμα βήμα -baby steps- με το φαγητό (σε καμία περίπτωση ακραίες λύσεις!!), και στο μόνο που θα ήθελα να σε συμβουλεύσω να είσαι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΥΣΤΗΡΗ με τον εαυτό σου είναι να κόψεις τους εμετούς.. Εγώ μια μέρα που πονούσε τρομερά το στομάχι μου μετά απο 2 χρόνια εμετών ορκίστηκα στον εαυτό μου οτι ποτε ξανά..θέλω να ζήσω και να είμαι υγιής και να μην κοιτάω πίσω σε μερικά χρόνια και μισώ τον εαυτό μου που με αρρώστησα χωρίς ουσιαστικό λόγο..


και εσυ το προβλημα της βουλιμιας αντιμετωπισες? ειπα οτι θα ξεκινησω μια νεα αρχη και θα το κανω διοτι δεν θελω να αυτοκαταστραφω και αλλο και θα κανω οτιδηποτε για να το ξεπερασω και σημερα ηταν πρωτη μερα χωρις εμετους καθως εκανα εναν βραδυνο περιπατο οταν ενιωσα οτι θελω φαγητο απεγνωσμενα.. εκανα σαν ναρκωμανης που ψαχνει την δοση του οταν ομως πηγα μια βολτα περπατησα περιπου 2 ωρες σκεπτομενη τι κακο κανω σε εμενα και πραγματικα με βοηθησε να δω καποια πραγματα απο αλλη πλευρα. Αυτο που φοβαμαι τωρα ειναι πως δεν ξερω ποσο δυνατη θα φανω και δεν θα λιγισω στην 2η η και 3η μερα..

----------


## John80

> εκανα σαν ναρκωμανης που ψαχνει την δοση του οταν ομως πηγα μια βολτα περπατησα περιπου 2 ωρες σκεπτομενη τι κακο κανω σε εμενα και πραγματικα με βοηθησε να δω καποια πραγματα απο αλλη πλευρα. Αυτο που φοβαμαι τωρα ειναι πως δεν ξερω ποσο δυνατη θα φανω και δεν θα λιγισω στην 2η η και 3η μερα..


Μην απελπίζεσαι αυτό που περνάς αν και πολύ δυσάρεστο είναι αρκετά συνηθισμένο και αντιμετωπίζεται. Τα προβλήματα πρόσληψης τροφής έχουν μερικά κοινά με τον μηχανισμό εθισμού σε ουσίες οπότε είναι λογικό να αισθάνεσαι έτσι σε αυτή την φάση. Ο λόγος είναι ότι χρησιμοποιείς εν μέρη την τροφή για να ρυθμίσεις την ψυχολογία σου (είτε τρώγοντας περισσότερο είτε λιγότερο από ότι πρέπει) και να αισθανθείς όμορφα. Ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος το εξασφαλίζει αυτό εκρίνοντας ντοπαμήνη (κάνει την ανάγκη πολύ έντονη) όταν δέχεται ερεθίσματα από το περιβάλλον σε σχέση με τροφή πολύ υψηλής περιεκτικότητας σε θερμίδες (οσμή, όραση) και ενδορφίνες (σε κάνουν να νιώθεις όμορφα) μετά την κατανάλωση οπότε αυτό που βιώνεις μοιάζει λίγο με σύνδρομο στέρησης. Από την άλλη πλευρά δεν μπορείς να πας τελείως κόντρα σε αυτό τον μηχανισμό και να μην τρως όσο είναι απαραίτητο για την ομαλή λειτουργία του οργανισμού γιατί εκτός από τα προβλήματα υγείας μπορεί να δημιουργήσεις και νευρολογικό πρόβλημα, συνδέοντας υποσυνείδητα την πρόσληψη τροφής με τον φόβο της απόρριψης και τότε τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύ δύσκολα.

Μην αγχώνεσαι αυτό το στάδιο αν και δύσκολο είναι προσωρινό, αν υιοθετήσεις ένα υγιές διαιτολόγιο πολύ σύντομα θα επιστρέψει η ισορροπία και η έντονη ανάγκη για ανθυγιεινές τροφές θα μειωθεί. Απλά θα είναι λίγο δύσκολο τον πρώτο μήνα γιατί αυτή την στιγμή δεν έχεις 100% έλεγχο των παρορμήσεων σου, για αυτό τον λόγο στην αρχή πρέπει να καταβάλεις μεγαλύτερη ενσυνείδητη προσπάθεια, ακριβώς όπως με τον περίπατο και τον διαλογισμό που έκανες. Επίσης αν μπορείς πιστεύω βοηθάει να παίρνεις την απαραίτητη ποσότητα θερμίδων τρώγοντας αρκετά μικρά γεύματα κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας. Όταν κάποια στιγμή καταναλώσεις αναπόφευκτα περισσότερο από ότι είχες σκοπό δεν πειράζει είναι φυσιολογικό, μην είσαι αυστηρή με τον εαυτό σου. Σε αυτή την ηλικία το σώμα σου προσαρμόζεται πολύ γρήγορα απλά πρέπει να μάθεις πως λειτουργεί, σε παρακαλώ μην το ταλαιπωρείς με τις ηλίθιες δίαιτες που πλασάρουν οι ανίδεοι εκμεταλλευτές της ανασφάλειας που παράγει η κοινωνία μας ούτε φυσικά με υπερβολική κατανάλωση junk food που παράγουν οι άλλοι δολοφόνοι.

Τέλος, καλό είναι να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι τα αγοράκια (το 80%, για το άλλο 20% δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα έτσι και αλλιώς) είμαστε γενετικά προσχεδιασμένα να μας αρέσουν τα κοριτσάκια πάρα πολύ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι μας αρεσουν πάνω στα κοριτσάκια πράγματα που εσύ ίσως δεν μπορείς να αντιληφθείς και να εκτιμήσεις γιατί για σένα είναι αυτονόητα και γίνονται αυτόματα... η φωνή, ο τρόπος που κίνησε, οι εκφράσεις του προσώπου, η μυρωδιά, το χαμόγελο, η συμπεριφορά, ένα απλό άγγιγμα. Επίσης λόγο της φυσικής έλξης που υπάρχει στα μάτια ενός αγοριού είστε 3 φορές ποιο όμορφες από ότι στα δικά σας μάτια και φυσικά μας αρεσουν οι καμπύλες στις γυναικες (πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείτε όμορφα τα μοντέλα με τα ανορεξικά πόδια) οπότε μην ανησυχείς είναι όλα σοφά σχεδιασμένα. Δυστυχώς βέβαια πολύ από εμάς γινόμαστε και εμείς θύματα του marketing και του lifestyle που προωθεί πλαστές εικόνες ως πραγματικότητα αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα όσων εκθέτονται σε αυτές και ασυνείδητα αφήνουν να τους επηρεάσει τις προτιμήσεις.

----------


## mayhem

''Τέλος, καλό είναι να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι τα αγοράκια (το 80%, για το άλλο 20% δεν μπορείς να κάνεις τίποτα έτσι και αλλιώς) είμαστε γενετικά προσχεδιασμένα να μας αρέσουν τα κοριτσάκια πάρα πολύ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι μας αρεσουν πάνω στα κοριτσάκια πράγματα που εσύ ίσως δεν μπορείς να αντιληφθείς και να εκτιμήσεις γιατί για σένα είναι αυτονόητα και γίνονται αυτόματα... η φωνή, ο τρόπος που κίνησε, οι εκφράσεις του προσώπου, η μυρωδιά, το χαμόγελο, η συμπεριφορά, ένα απλό άγγιγμα. Επίσης λόγο της φυσικής έλξης που υπάρχει στα μάτια ενός αγοριού είστε 3 φορές ποιο όμορφες από ότι στα δικά σας μάτια και φυσικά μας αρεσουν οι καμπύλες στις γυναικες (πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θεωρείτε όμορφα τα μοντέλα με τα ανορεξικά πόδια) οπότε μην ανησυχείς είναι όλα σοφά σχεδιασμένα. Δυστυχώς βέβαια πολύ από εμάς γινόμαστε και εμείς θύματα του marketing και του lifestyle που προωθεί πλαστές εικόνες ως πραγματικότητα αλλά αυτό δεν είναι δικό σου πρόβλημα είναι πρόβλημα όσων εκθέτονται σε αυτές και ασυνείδητα αφήνουν να τους επηρεάσει τις προτιμήσεις.''

John, πολύ μου άρεσε η ανάλυση σου! Ήδη νιώθω πολύ πιο όμορφη στα μάτια του αγοριού μου!! :)

----------


## mayhem

Eλεάνα χάρηκα πολύ που ξεκίνησες ήδη να τα εφαρμόζεις όλα αυτά! Είσαι πολύ πιο δυνατή απ'ότι νομίζεις! 

Εγώ παρόλο που δεν είχα ποτέ μου πρόβλημα με τα κιλά μου (Το περισσότερο που έχω φτάσει είναι 60 και κάτι και είμαι περίπου 1,70) πρίν απο 8 χρόνια περίπου ξεκίνησα αυστηρή δίαιτα που κατέληξε σε νευρική ανορεξία και έφτασα τα 48 κιλά ενώ συνέχιζα να νιώθω οτι είμαι παχουλή(!). Απο ένα σημείο και μετά δεν μπορούσα να σταματήσω, απλά το στομάχι μου έκλεισε και δεν δεχόταν πια ούτε νερό.. Το ξεπέρασα μόνη μου όταν πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να συνέλθω και σιγά σιγά να τρώω..Μετά απο 4 χρόνια άρχισα πάλι δίαιτες και βουλιμικά επεισόδια όπου έκανα εμετό έως και 5-6 φορές την ημέρα αφότου είχα φάει όσο πιο πολύ είναι ανθρωπίνως δυνατόν να φάω.. Και μια μέρα ορκίστηκα όπως σου είπα οτι θα σταματήσω γτ πολύ απλά ένιωθα οτι αν μη τι άλλο, οι εμετοί είναι δεκανίκι..πρέπει να προσπαθήσω μόνη μου, να αξίζω τα κιλά που θα χάσω, αν χάσω.Να τα χάσω γτ πειθαρχώ όχι γτ κάνω ότι γουστάρω και μετά τα βγάζω, το είδα σαν εξευτελισμό τον εμετό.. Και τα κατάφερα.. Σήμερα μετά απο πολλά χρόνια και πολύ σκέψη και ενδοσκόπηση κάνω μια ισορροπημένη και πολύ υγιεινή διατροφή που περιλαμβάνει ότι χρειάζεται ένας υγιής οργανισμός, είμαι γύρω στα 55 κιλά και νιώθω υγιέστατη και γεμάτη ενέργεια. Μεγάλο ρόλο σε αυτό παίζει οτι περιμένω πως και πώς την ημέρα της λαικής αγοράς όπου θα πάω να ψωνίσω φρέσκα φρούτα, λαχανικά, όσπρια, ψάρι και θα σχεδιάσω+μαγειρέψω το μενού της εβδομάδας (η μαγειρική είναι σπουδαία ψυχοθεραπεία!!). Ψάχνω συνταγές και κάνω φοβερά πράγματα με πολύ λίγα αλλά καλά υλικά..

Όσο για τα διατροφικά προβλήματα, ένας ειδικός μου μου είχε πει τότε οτι επειδή πολλά πράγματα στην ζωή μου δεν πήγαιναν όπως τα ήθελα και αυτά τα πράγματα ήταν θέματα που δεν ήταν εύκολα να τα ελέγξω, υποσυνείδητα προσπαθούσα να ελέγξω το κομμάτι της διατροφής σε ακραίο βαθμό ώστε να νιώθω πως σε κάτι έχω τον έλεγχο..Αρα ότι είπαν οι προηγούμενοι ισχύει, το κλειδί είναι να βάλεις άλλα πράγματα στη ζωή σου που θα στην ομορφύνουν και θα στην γεμίσουν και μετά δεν θα υπάρχει χώρος πια για τέτοιες βλακείες! Και πάνω απ'όλα αυτοεκτίμηση Ελεάνα! Δούλεψε πάνω σε αυτό, αλλά μην αγχώνεσαι, δεν υπάρχει μαγικό ραβδί, χρειάζεσαι χρόνο όπως όλοι.. Σιγά σιγά αν το θέλεις όλα θα γίνουν.. :)

----------


## ελεανα

την τελευταια φορα που εκανα εμετο εβγαλα και αιμα μαζι,ειναι ανησυχιτικο? Σημερα ειναι η 3η ημέρα χωρίς εμετο αλλά στο θέμα φαγητού συνεχιζω να μην τρώω φυσιολογικά σαν άνθρωπος και με μέτρο! Ο διαιτολόγος μου έδωσε μια μη στερητική διατροφή αλλά αρνούμαι να την ακολουθήσω. Εκεί που το πρωί εως το μεσημερι τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά το απόγευμα τρώω βλακείες ανούσιες, χωρίς να της κάνω εμετο απλά πάω ένα μεγάλο βραδινό περίπατο το βραδυ να ξεχνιέμαι από την πρόκληση εμετου. Ποτέ θα σταματήσω επιτέλους να τρώω ανθυγιεινά? Αρνούμαι να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά τα σιχάθηκα!!

----------


## John80

Δεν γνωρίζω τι ακριβώς σημαίνει η παρουσία αίματος αλλά συνήθως είναι σημάδι πως κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις, το σίγουρο είναι ότι αφού σταμάτησες να το κάνεις ελαχιστοποιείται η πιθανότητα να δημιουργηθεί κάποιο πολύ σημαντικό πρόβλημα. Συνέχισε έτσι!!!!!!

Χαχαχα, δεν χρειάζεται να τρως μόνο φρούτα και λαχανικά, μπορείς να τρως πάρα πολλά διαφορετικά φαγητά χωρίς άγχος αρκεί να τα καταναλώνεις με μέτρο. Το ότι αντιμετωπίζεις την πρόκληση του εμετού αυτή την στιγμή είναι επιτυχία από μόνο του, σταδιακά η διατροφή σου θα επανέλθει σε ισορροπία. Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι πολύ δύσκολο αλλά προσπάθησε να μην σου είναι έμμονη ιδέα. Είμαστε τόσο πολυδιάστατοι σαν άτομα που όταν το αντιληφθείς θα αναγνωρίσεις πόσο λάθος είναι να καθορίζεις την εικόνα για τον εαυτό σου αποκλειστικά μέσο του βάρους σου.

----------


## mayhem

> την τελευταια φορα που εκανα εμετο εβγαλα και αιμα μαζι,ειναι ανησυχιτικο? Σημερα ειναι η 3η ημέρα χωρίς εμετο αλλά στο θέμα φαγητού συνεχιζω να μην τρώω φυσιολογικά σαν άνθρωπος και με μέτρο! Ο διαιτολόγος μου έδωσε μια μη στερητική διατροφή αλλά αρνούμαι να την ακολουθήσω. Εκεί που το πρωί εως το μεσημερι τα καταφέρνω μια χαρά το απόγευμα τρώω βλακείες ανούσιες, χωρίς να της κάνω εμετο απλά πάω ένα μεγάλο βραδινό περίπατο το βραδυ να ξεχνιέμαι από την πρόκληση εμετου. Ποτέ θα σταματήσω επιτέλους να τρώω ανθυγιεινά? Αρνούμαι να τρώω φρούτα και λαχανικά τα σιχάθηκα!!


Κοίταξε το αίμα σίγουρα δεν είναι καλό, είναι σημάδι οτι πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να σταματήσεις.. όσο για τις βλακείες που τρως είναι λογικό, να έχει μπεί το μυαλό σου σε μια διαδικασία του να θέλεις αυτά που δεν πρέπει να έχεις.. Είσαι πολύ πιεσμένη αυτή τι στιγμή και έχεις μπλοκάρει.. εγώ θα έλεγα να μην πιεστείς τώρα με την υγιεινή διατροφή, να αφήσεις τον σώμα σου να σου πεί τι θέλει να τρώει για ένα διάστημα και απλά να συνεχίσεις τους περιπάτους (ακόμα καλύτερα και λίγο ποδήλατο σιγά-σιγα, κάνει θαύματα) ώστε να μην κάνεις εμετούς, να καις κάποιες θερμίδες και να δουλεύει ο μεταβολισμός σου.. Μετά απο ένα διάστημα που θα έχεις ηρεμήσει πιθανόν να θέλεις η ίδια να ξεκινήσεις να τρώς καλύτερα (γενικώς μην έχεις την εντύπωση ότι ποτέ δεν θα πρέπει να τρώς λιπαρά και junk food, και αυτά κάθε τόσο ''χρειάζονται'', όλοι τρώμε βλακείες που και που, το καθημερινό είναι το πρόβλημα)..Τώρα είσαι ήδη πιεσμένη που έκοψες τους εμετούς οπότε μην πιεστείς κι άλλο..Το πιο βασικό είναι να μην ξανακάνεις εμετό..!

----------


## ελεανα

μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο νιωθω σκασμενη και πρισμενη απο το φαγητο θελω να σταματησω να τρωω και δεν μπορω λες και το κανω μηχανικα και οσο συνεχιζω ετσι θα παρω και αλλα κιλα και μετα και αλλα και αλλα και παει λεγοντας. θελω επιτελους να νιωσω το στομαχι μο ελαφρυ και να μην υπακουω στο φαγητο!!!

----------


## mayhem

> μου ειναι τοσο δυσκολο νιωθω σκασμενη και πρισμενη απο το φαγητο θελω να σταματησω να τρωω και δεν μπορω λες και το κανω μηχανικα και οσο συνεχιζω ετσι θα παρω και αλλα κιλα και μετα και αλλα και αλλα και παει λεγοντας. θελω επιτελους να νιωσω το στομαχι μο ελαφρυ και να μην υπακουω στο φαγητο!!!


Κοίταξε ή το ένα θα κάνεις ή το άλλο.. Υγιεινή διατροφή λες δεν μπορείς αυτή τη στιγμή γτ νιώθεις πιεσμένη, να το πάρεις σιγά σιγά σε πανικοβάλλει.. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να σου πω παρά μόνο να μην περιμένεις θαύματα απο τη μία στιγμή στην άλλη, ούτε μαγικό ραβδί, υπομονή και επιμονή θέλει και να έχεις λίγο πιο θετική στάση.. 

Εγώ όλα αυτά που σου λέω είναι απο εμπειρίες δεκαετίας, δεν γίνεται εν μία νυκτί να αλλάξουν όλα, χαλάρωσε.. :)

----------


## John80

Είσαι 16 και μόνο 65 κιλά, έχεις όλο τον χρόνο μπροστά σου και τις καλύτερες δυνατές συνθήκες (από άποψη ορμονών και μεταβολισμού) να διαπλάσεις το σώμα σου σύμφωνα με υγιεί πρότυπα στο μέλλον, μην υποτιμάς αυτούς τους δυο παράγοντες. Είναι καλό να φροντίζουμε την εξωτερική μας εμφάνιση αλλά αυτό που έχει *απόλυτη* προτεραιότητα είναι η ψυχική και σωματική μας υγεία, αυτή πρέπει να προστατεύσεις με κάθε τρόπο. Χωρίς να είμαι ιδικός θα σου πρότεινα σε αυτή την φάση να προσπαθήσεις *σταδιακά* να καθαρίσεις την διατροφή σου από τα junk food (εννοείτε συνεχίζοντας να καταναλώνεις όλες τις υπόλοιπες τροφές κανονικά). Συμφωνώ ότι δεν πρέπει να σου είναι έμμονη ιδέα και ότι είναι δύσκολο "να χωρέσεις 2 καρπούζια στην ίδια μασχάλη" αλλά αντίθετα με την mayhem πιστεύω ότι δεν βοηθάνε στην ψυχολογία σου, το σύντομο συναίσθημα ευφορίας που έρχεται μετά την κατανάλωση junk food συνήθως ακολουθείτε μετά από κάποια ώρα από ακόμα ποιο απότομη και έντονη πτώση της ενέργειας και της διάθεσης λόγο του ότι αυτές οι τροφές βρίσκονται πολύ ψηλά στον γλυκαιμικό δείκτη και προκαλούν πολύ απότομες διακυμάνσεις της ινσουλίνης στον οργανισμό. Σε αυτό προσθέτονται οι ενοχές και ανασφάλειες που αυξάνονται λόγο της αστάθειας στην ψυχολογίας σου. Aπλά λόγο του ότι ο οργανησμος σου τα έχει συνηθίσει και θα τα ζητάει πολύ έντονα (cravings) για κάποιο διάστημα ίσως είναι καλύτερα να τα μειώσεις σταδιακά... για παράδειγμα κόψε για αρχή μόνο ένα είδος από αυτές τις τροφές (πχ. πατάκια κτλ) και μετά από δυο εβδομάδες ή περισσότερο σταμάτα και μια ακόμα (πχ. γλυκά) κοκ. Πρόοδος όχι τελειότητα.

Πάντως μην αγχώνεσαι, μόλις σταθεροποιήσεις την συναισθηματική σου κατάσταση με σωστή διατροφή (όχι δίαιτα) και γυμναστική αργά και σταθερά θα βελτιώσεις και την υγεία σου και την εμφάνισή σου. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα τέλειο μην προσπαθήσεις να το φτάσεις θα απογοητευτείς.

----------


## mayhem

Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν συνιστώ στο κορίτσι να τρώει junk food, τα αντίθετα της έχω πει.. Απλώς δεν είναι δυνατόν να ξεκινάς μια δίαιτα με το σκεπτικό να μην αγγίξεις ποτέ σου κάτι λιπαρό.. Χρειάζονται και οι πιο λιπαρές τροφές ενίοτε (όταν κάνεις μόνιμα υγιεινή διατροφή).. Αυτό που εννοούσα είναι οτι όταν κάνεις πολύ πειθαρχημένη διατροφή όπως εγώ με τα ελάχιστα δυνατά λιπαρά, μία στο τόσο (συνήθως μια φορά ανα εβδομάδα/δεκαήμερο) καλό είναι να τρέφεσαι με κάτι πιό λιπαρό (αυτό εννούσα junk, για μένα junk είναι οι πατάτες, ένα σοκολατάκι ή κάτι τηγανητό). Επίσης αυτό που προσπάθησα να την συμβουλεύσω είναι αν τελικά κάνει μια τέτοια ''γουρουνιά'' με πραγματικά ''κακό'' φαγητό να μην νιώθει ότι είναι το τέλος του κόσμου γτ κάποιες φορές όλοι υποκύπτουμε σε τέτοια φαγητά.. Σαφώς όμως όσο το λιγότερο τόσο το καλύτερο!! Αργότερα αν μπεί σε μια σειρά θα έχει την δύναμη να μην τα αγγίζει καν παρα μόνο μέσα στα πλαίσια του προγράμματος της..

----------


## John80

''γουρουνιά'', γέλασα με αυτό :)

οκ, το ίδιο λέω και εγώ

----------


## ελεανα

ισως δεν εχω πιστεψει τοσο στον εαυτο μου γιατι μετα απο την 5η ημερα χωρις εμετο ξανακοιλησα παλι στα ιδια,λες και ειναι αναποφεκτο να το ξεφορτωθω. Νιωθω απαισια με μισω για αυτο που μου κανω. Οι γονεις μου εμαθαν τα παντα και αυριο εχω ραντεβου με ψυχολογο,δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθησει, μαλλον αδικος κοπος αφου δεν εχω πιστεψει εγω η ιδια σε εμενα πως θα το κανει ενας αγνωστος?!

----------


## mayhem

> ισως δεν εχω πιστεψει τοσο στον εαυτο μου γιατι μετα απο την 5η ημερα χωρις εμετο ξανακοιλησα παλι στα ιδια,λες και ειναι αναποφεκτο να το ξεφορτωθω. Νιωθω απαισια με μισω για αυτο που μου κανω. Οι γονεις μου εμαθαν τα παντα και αυριο εχω ραντεβου με ψυχολογο,δεν ξερω αν θα με βοηθησει, μαλλον αδικος κοπος αφου δεν εχω πιστεψει εγω η ιδια σε εμενα πως θα το κανει ενας αγνωστος?!


Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου.. Έκανες αρκετά βήματα μέχρι τώρα, τα πισωγυρίσματα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα..Σαν φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας θα σου έλεγα ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να βάλεις τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά, απλά πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής μαζί του/της και να θέλεις να βελτιωθείς..Προβλήματα έχουμε όλοι Ελεάνα, άνθρωποι είμαστε, και να ξέρεις οτι όσοι παίρνουν την απόφαση να πάνε σε ένα ψυχολόγο έχουν κάνει ήδη πολλά βήματα μπροστά απο τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε άρνηση..και είναι πολύ κοντά στο να γίνουν καλύτεροι άνθρωποι..Καλή επιτυχία στη συνεδρία σου!

----------


## ελεανα

> Μην είσαι τόσο σκληρή με τον εαυτό σου.. Έκανες αρκετά βήματα μέχρι τώρα, τα πισωγυρίσματα είναι μέσα στο πρόγραμμα..Σαν φοιτήτρια ψυχολογίας θα σου έλεγα ότι ο ψυχολόγος θα σε βοηθήσει να βάλεις τα πράγματα σε μια σειρά, απλά πρέπει να είσαι ειλικρινής μαζί του/της και να θέλεις να βελτιωθείς..Προβλήματα έχουμε όλοι Ελεάνα, άνθρωποι είμαστε, και να ξέρεις οτι όσοι παίρνουν την απόφαση να πάνε σε ένα ψυχολόγο έχουν κάνει ήδη πολλά βήματα μπροστά απο τους περισσότερους ανθρώπους που βρίσκονται σε άρνηση..και είναι πολύ κοντά στο να γίνουν καλύτεροι άνθρωποι..Καλή επιτυχία στη συνεδρία σου!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα, πιστευεις πως θα με βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος ειδικευμενος στις διατροφικες διαταραχες η ακομα και να μην ειναι μπορει να βοηθησει?

----------


## mayhem

> σε ευχαριστω πολυ να εισαι καλα, πιστευεις πως θα με βοηθησει ενας ψυχολογος ειδικευμενος στις διατροφικες διαταραχες η ακομα και να μην ειναι μπορει να βοηθησει?


Ναι, πιστεύω οτι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις και να καταλάβεις και εσύ τον εαυτό σου και τις πράξεις σου, σε μικρότερο ή μεγαλύτερο βαθμό.. Και κατ'επέκταση, μέσω ψυχοθεραπείας, να μπορέσεις να αλλάξεις (εφόσον το θέλεις) τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνεσαι τα πράγματα.. Επίσης το γεγονός οτι μιλάς σε κάποιον που έχει ακούσει πολλές περιπτώσεις σαν την δική σου και που θέλει πολύ να ακούσει τι έχεις να πείς είναι απο μόνο του καθησυχαστικό.. Μην το φοβηθείς, πάρε όσα περισσότερα μπορείς απο αυτό.. Το οτι είσαι διατεθειμένη να ζητήσεις βοήθεια είναι πολύ σπουδαίο! Βέβαια δεν είναι όλοι οι ψυχολόγοι ίδιοι, αλλά άλλο θέμα αυτό..

----------


## Λια

Είναι πολύ δύσκολο αυτό που σου συμβαίνει όντως.. Μια πολύ καλή μου φίλη είχε αυτό το θέμα και το ξεπέρασε μόνη. Καταρχάς θα ήταν καλό να ακούσεις λιγο και το σώμα σου και να μην το ταλαιπωρείς 'ετσι. Αγάπησέ το, το ταλαιπωρείς τρελά και μαζί με αυτό και τον εαυτό σου, την ψυχολογία σου. Αυτοκαταστρέφεσαι και αν το καλοσκεφτεις όλο αυτό δεν δείχνει να έχει κάποιο νόημα και με όλα αυτά δεν κερδίζεις κάτι στην τελική!! Απο ένα σημείο και μετα θα γίνει εξάρτηση δεν θα μπορείς να το σταματήσεις μόνη και θα καταλήξεις σε ψυχολόγο! Θεωρώ ότι θα σου έκανε πολύ καλό κάποιος ειδικός ωστόσο είμαι σίγουρη πως έχεις δύναμη να το παλέψεις..όσο για το κίνιτρο? Ο εαυτός σου καλή μου, που τόσο λίγο φαίνεται να τον αγαπάς! Κάντου ένα δώρο και δες τα πράγματα λίγο διαφορετικά..

----------


## Lacrymosa

Ελεανα πως παει? Μπες βρε κοριτσι να μας πεις τα νεα σου! :)

----------


## christinula

παιρνω και γω κατι παρομοιο... παει ενα χρονος σχεδον που σχεδον καθημερινα τρωω τρωω μεχρι να σπασω... θελω συνεχεια να τρωω και μετα οδηγουμε σε εμετους απο τισ τυψεις.... την τελεθταια βδομαδα πηρα κ καθαρσιο και ολη μερα ειμαι στην τουαλεττα................ πραγματικα καθε μερα λεω σημερα θα το ελεξω ναι σημερα δεν θα υπερ φαω αλλα τιποτα το κανς και το ξανακας... περσι το καλοκαρι εκαμα κ αποπειρα να κοψω τισ φλεβες αλλα το μονο που εκανα ηταν ενα σημαδι επισης πηρα και χαπια ακια μετα εκανα εμετους.δεν ξερω τι να κανω εχς απελπιστει
φτανει δεν θελω να ξανα φαω τοσο πολυ .... σπανια το ελεγχω .. μου εγινε καθημερινοτητα πολυ φαγητο κ εμετοι και τωρα κ καθαρσιο και ολα για να μην παχαινω που παω δεν ξερω τι εχς φαει κχαινω και χαννω συνεχως κιλα... δεν μπορω ουτε στην δουλεια να συγκενρτωθω ασε που φοβαμε μην το καταλαβουν οι γυρω μου τι μου συμβαινει...θελω να ξεφυγω να ζησω φυσιολογικα... νομιζω οτι οργανισμος μου πολυ συντομα θα τα πεξει.... του κανω κακο συνεχεια... ακομα κ τωρα που γραφω ουτε εχω φαει κ εννοειται θα παω για εμετο αλλα κ καθαρσιο γ να ηρεμησω
εκοψα

----------


## Lacrymosa

Χριστινουλα, εξηγησε μ αν θες τι ειναι αυτο το "καθαρσιο" π λες οτι παιρνεις... Κ για ποιο λογο το παιρνεις? Τι δλδ (νομιζεις οτι) προσφερει?

----------


## πίστη

το καθάρσιο αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι τα καθαρτικά!!!!λοιπον ηρέμησε και φτιάξε τη διατροφή σου τρώγε καθημερινά 5 γεύματα ικανοποιητικά και αν ακομη πεινας φάε κατι παραπάνω αν ακολουθήσεις μια συγκεκριμένη δριατροφη θα σταματήσει όλο αυτό.και φυσικά σταμάτα ν χρησιμοποιείς μεθόδους κάθαρσης.εννοώ εαν κάνεις βουλιμικό και μετα δεν τ αποβάλεις θα πλημυριστεις από τυψεις θα κλαψεις θα ξεσπάσεις αλλά θα είναι ένα προβάδισμα για σένα να μην το ξανακάνεις.με την έννοια ότι αν όποτε τρως πολύ μετα τα αποβάλεισ και σταματάνε οι τυψεις σου...ο φαύλος αυτόσ κύκλος θα γυρίζει.εσυ πρέπει να τον σταματήσεις. ζήσε με τις ενοχες κάποιο διάστημα για να σταματήσουν!!!

----------


## Lacrymosa

Βρε καταλαβα μια χαρα τι εννουσε! Απλα just for information δεν λεγεται καθαρσιο, αλλα καθαρτικο η αλλιως υπακτικο! Κ ο τροπος π της εκανα τις ερωτησεις, ειχε το σκοπο του.. Προσπαθω να δω το σκεπτικο της, ωστε μετα πιθανον να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα...

----------


## πίστη

> Βρε καταλαβα μια χαρα τι εννουσε! Απλα just for information δεν λεγεται καθαρσιο, αλλα καθαρτικο η αλλιως υπακτικο! Κ ο τροπος π της εκανα τις ερωτησεις, ειχε το σκοπο του.. Προσπαθω να δω το σκεπτικο της, ωστε μετα πιθανον να καταλαβει καποια πραγματα...


καλά εντάξει εγώ απλά απάντησα

----------


## natasa1

καλημερα και απο μενα!νιωθω πραγματικα οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου μετα που διαβασα αρκετες δημοσιευσεις σας..το μονο που σκεφτομαι και με απασχολει εδω και πολλα χρονια ειναι το σωμα μου,εχω κανει πολλες προσπαθειες αλλες με αποτελεσμα αλλες χωρις!ξερω ομως οτι δεν ειναι το παν η εξωτερικη εμφανιση.πρεπει να τα βρω με τον εαυτο μου και να τον αγαπησω !αλλα πως?????????ειναι κατι που δεν μπορω να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου...

----------


## πίστη

νατασα αυτό θελει πολύ δουλειά!!το να σταματήσεις να ασχολήσε με το σωμα σου και να σε αγαπήσεις είναι πολύ δύσκολο...εγώ αυτό το παλεύω καθημερινά!!αν και το τελευταιο χρόνο αρχισα να βλέπω τα θετικά μου και να μην επικεντρωνομαι στ <<αρνητικα>> που νομιζω οτι εχω....επικεντρώσου στ διανοητικό σου τομέα!!στο πόσο έξυπνη είσαι,στ αν πηγαινεις στη σχολη σου αν εισαι φοιτητρια, στο αν εισαι καλη παρέα........

----------


## Lacrymosa

Νατασα μου γεια σου! Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι δν εισαι μονη σου. γι αυτο να μν εχεις καν αμφιβολια! Το ιδιο σκεπτικο εχουμε ολοι με τις διατροφικες, τα παντα γυρω μας μεσα μας κ εξω μας καθοριζονται απο το βαρος κ την εικονα! Να σου δωσω προσωπικο παραδειγμα, ετυχε να ειμαι 40κατι κιλα κ να εχω κοπει σε 5 μαθηματα αλλα ημουν ευτυχισμενη! (Για το οτι ημουν αδυνατη!) Κ ετυχε να ειμαι 60κατι να εχω περασει μολις πανεπιστημιο κ να στενοχωριεμαι με τα κιλα! (Αντι να χαιρομαι π περασα) Φαντασου σε τετοιο σημειο, το θεμα του σωματος τα επισκιαζει ΟΛΑ. 
Ανοιξε νεο θεμα αν θες να συζητησουμε τι σε απασχολει γτ δν καταλαβα κ πολλα!! :)

----------


## ελεανα

καλησπερα σε ολους διαβασα τα μηνυματα σας αλλα δεν ειχα προσβαση να απαντησω λογω χακαρισμενου e-mail. Ευχαριστω πολυ για την συμπαρασταση βλεπω οτι δεν ειμαι μονη μου σε ολο αυτο που παιρναω,πραγματικα ευχαριστω. Μετα απο 2 μηνες εχω κανει καποιες συνεδριες με ψυχολογο και με εχουν βοηθησει παρα πολυ (θα προτεινα σε οσους πασχουν απο τετοιες διαταραχες να επισκεφθουν εναν ειδικο) πλεον εχω σταματησει τα βουλιμικα σε μεγαλο βαθμο ναι μεν εχω παρει καποια κιλα παραπανω αλλα who cares? δεν χρειαζεται να επικρατει αγχος και πανικος θα παρω τον χρονο μου και θα τα χασω. Καταλαβα λοιπον οτι μεσα απο ολο αυτο ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα καταφερεις αλλα οχι ακατορθωτο. Δεν ειστε μονοι/μονες παλεψτε για να βγειτε κερδισμενοι θελει πεισμα και υπομονη. Δεν μπορω να πω οτι εχω βγει ολοκληρωτικα απο αυτο το τριπακι της βουλιμιας αλλα προσπαθω αρκετα. Ξερω οτι καποια μερα θα τα σκεφτομαι ολα αυτα και θα γελαω και θα λεω μα καλα ποσο χαζη ημουν που εκανα αυτα τα πραγματα?! ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον! Πιστευω σε εμενα και ακομα και αυτα τα περιττα κιλα που εχω παρει θα τα χασω με καλη ψυχολογικη διαθεση. Γιατι στην τελικη αυτο που μετραει ειναι να ειμαστε εμεις καλα μεσα μας και να τα εχουμε βρει με τον εαυτο μας, διοτι μονο εμεις μπορουμε να παλεψουμε για τον εαυτο μας. Αφηστε το σωμα σας να πει αυτα που εχει να σας πει μην στερειστε γιατι απο εμπειρια και μονο ειδα οτι η στερηση φαγητου και η ψυχολογια με οδηγησε στην βουλιμια. Εξαλλου κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος, προσπαθηστε για εσας και οχι για το τι θα πουν οι αλλοι. Σημερα μετα απο τοσο καιρο βουλιμικων επισοδειων δεν μπορω να πω πως ειμαι οκ αναγνωριζω οτι εχω παρει αρκετα κιλα αλλα παω παρακατω. Δεν λεω οτι θα αφησω τον εαυτο μου στο ελεος του θεου,δεν ειναι αυτο η λυση, αλλα ουτε η λυση ειναι καθε φορα που τρωω να κανω εμετο. Σιγα σιγα με υπομονη και θεληση ολα μπορουν να γινουν.Με λιγα λογια βοηθηστε τους εαυτους σας ΤΩΡΑ και μην το αναβαλλεται για αυριο.

----------


## mayhem

Ελεάνα χαίρομαι πολύ για την πρόοδο σου κ αυτό που βλέπω εγώ είναι οτι αυτή η εμπειρία σε ωρίμασε και σε δίδαξε πράγματα.. Προχώρα και μην κοιτάς πίσω! Επίσης είμαι σίγουρη οτι αυτά τα κιλά που λες δεν θα είναι κ τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, μάλλον στα κανονικά σου κιλά είσαι πλέον, άντε κ λιγάκι παραπάνω και ίσα ίσα που θα φαίνεσαι υγιής τώρα πιά! Έτσι να το βλέπεις..!

----------


## Melina88

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να σταματήσουμε να βλέπουμε και να μετράμε τον εαυτό μας με "νούμερα"και επιπλέον είμαστε κάτι πολύ παραπάνω από μια "εικόνα"!
Τρέχει μια καμπάνια από το portal medNutrition, λέγετε "ας αφήσουμε τους τύπους" και σχετίζετε με την εικόνα σώματος!
Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πολύ σαν ιδέα.Νομίζω πως αξίζει να ρίξετε και εσείς μια ματιά!
http://www.mednutrition.gr/ekpaidefs...me-toys-typoys

----------

